
What are the best-kept secrets of great programmers? - programminggeek
http://brianknapp.me/best-kept-secrets-of-great-programmers/
======
gravypod
This is something more people need to see since it's obvious most people, at
least that I have met at university, don't get.

They ask me how I got good at this and I just tell them that I kept
programming. They don't understand that concept, I get a strange look back
every time.

------
k__
This is totally true, the more I built the more I learned and stuff I never
got in university just came to me after simply trying it in a small project.

You also have to know, what you can't do that takes looong time to learn.
Stuff like distributed systems and cryptography is hard, so don't think it
comes as easy as writing you first CRUD-app.

------
ankurdhama
One more thing, they reflect upon what they do. It is not just constant
practice, it is also about reflecting upon that.

~~~
edoceo
Right. Not just building your own but MAINTAINING your old code.

Me in 2014: This seems like a good idea.

Me in 2016: What idiot wrote this crap!

